# Aldi Microfibre Towels in stock on the 17th



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Not sure if these will be suitable for our needs or if they have been discussed before (the search feature let me down again if it has) but thought I'd post up:

£3.99 for 2 hand towels or 1 shower towel.

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2827_11244.htm?WT.mc_id=2009-09-14-15-25


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I got a couple of them last year ( think they are the same ones ) 

I like them quite big to.


----------



## GeeBee (Apr 21, 2008)

Called into my local Aldi store this morning, not many left, but 2 in a pack for £3.99, good value, there about 3 x 2 foot in size ...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes I got the 2 pack in bright red today - not opened or tried them yet though.

The 2 pack ones are 100 x 50cm and the single ones are 140 x 70cm.

Come in a nice little plastic zipped bag.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

picked some of these up this morning, two for £3.99 seem good quality and soft enough. infact far better than the cloth meguires give you with there clay kits.
thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jj06 (Aug 24, 2009)

looks like il be heading down to aldis before work in morning thats for the info


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Well worth the money, i got a selection and im very pleased with the feel of them. Will test them as soon as i can. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I get my cloths from Screwfix. 50 for £20 although i get them for £16 as my B In law is the Manager of one of the branches Theyre really good quality and can be bought in smaller numbers. I think Costco have some similar ones. 
I have euroW towels aswell which i use for buffing.
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/62624/Cleaning/Cleaning-Cloths/Microfibre-Cloth-Pack-of-50


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

used one today, was very nice. good size nice and soft and removed the wax easily.

not a bad buy


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bought a couple yesterday, they're big!

Also got a 3 halogen replacement bulbs for £1.99 and a couple of those TV cable tidy packs


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I bought a couple of packs of the smaller towels yesterday, look good quality and the zipped bag is quite handy


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

gonna try and find some of these toda, just gotta find an aldi first


----------



## steveyc (Sep 4, 2009)

il take a trip tomorrow then!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

went today my aldi all sold out


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Those of you who bought them, what colour did you go for? I went for bright red as it's the colour of the 2 sporting teams I follow, but all the colours looked nice (apart from white which would look grubby in no time).

I've since thought that after a few wash cycles my once red towels will be a lovely shade of pink


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i had to go for white, no other colours left, but i can deal with them gettign grubby. jsut glad i brought a couple of packs.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Viper,

fancy taking some pics of them?



Cheers

Davy


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i can do pics of the white ones if you like?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

go for it


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

pictures on there way.:wave:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nice one bud


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

here ya go fella, :thumb:
as you can see they are quite thick. the first pic shows both towels as they come out the pack.(ipod just for an idea of thickness) sorry threw packaging










the picture here shows the size the dark towel is the same size as the one meguires supply in there clay kit.










they are also finished well on the edges.










and finally, not the easiest to see but the differnce in the pile of the cloth.



















hope those help mate. for the 4 quid even if your not that happy with them then they are still good for the dirty jobs.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks alot for that bud


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Only got chance to go down to Aldi today and none to be seen


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

So theres 2 types?? 

"Choose from: 2 Hand Towels or Shower Towel"


----------



## jj06 (Aug 24, 2009)

got a couple today had plenty in my local store ideal for drying your car with


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

got my two new blue hand ones just before my local one shut and they seem not bad for 3.99 and there in the wash as i type


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

So are they drying towels then???!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

kingtheydon said:


> So are they drying towels then???!


They are people drying towels.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Picked up some of these today, 2 hand towels - perfect size and seem decent enough quality.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Got... well, quite a lot today 

Seem decent.

Worked out that the combined area of the 2 hand towels is slightly larger than the 1 bath towel, so they're the ones to go for 

S

//Edit

As a user of only Screwfix ones until now (yes, that does include on paintwork!) Where do these fit on the plushness scale?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

kingtheydon said:


> So theres 2 types??
> 
> "Choose from: 2 Hand Towels or Shower Towel"


I refer you back to my post #4 on this thread


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw your post but what I meant was are they MF's or drying towels (yes i know i didnt put that! !! )


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just normal 'loop' fibre MFs, not waffle weave if that's what you mean. That's not to say they can't be used as drying towels - in fact that's _all_ I'll be using my 2 for. Just lay them on the panel to 'blot' up the water :thumb:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats all the info I needed  (should of made that clear in the start shouldnt I???!!!???!!!)

Il pop into my local tonight and see if they are any left...want one of the led lights too.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Post up your thoughts on the LED light if you get one, please :thumb:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I sahll..technically they arent out till tomorrow though are they?? So worst case il pop down tomorrow again to get one (only 5 mins away)

I usually HATE ALDI's with a passion though!


----------



## smiffie (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tip i'll be getting some of these on the way home


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

just managed to pick some up  picked up two packs and went to pay, went through at £2 each!!! so ent and got the last two packs aswell. got 1 red pack and 3 yellow as thats all they had


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

washed my towels and dried last night,so that i could use them on a customers 3 series BMW today and there totally rubbish  Aldi junk again


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> totally rubbish  Aldi junk again


 :lol::lol:
Sorry Scott for laugh. But you have just made me happy that I did not manage to get any.

I thought I was missing out on something big time.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> washed my towels and dried last night,so that i could use them on a customers 3 series BMW today and there totally rubbish  Aldi junk again


They aren't very absorbent, but then again I reckon they're OK for buffing duties. Maybe?

S


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

caledonia said:


> :lol::lol:
> Sorry Scott for laugh. But you have just made me happy that I did not manage to get any.
> 
> I thought I was missing out on something big time.


and made me very upset that i went back in to get more  oh well for £2 a pack im not crying... much


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

caledonia said:


> :lol::lol:
> Sorry Scott for laugh. But you have just made me happy that I did not manage to get any.
> 
> I thought I was missing out on something big time.


as long as i made you smile mate :thumb: and here was me going to get more and had rushed out like i do and you no what am like and just made it before it shut and round trip of 12 miles to buy ShJte:tumbleweed:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

awell, not a bad thing that i didnt get any then


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> washed my towels and dried last night,so that i could use them on a customers 3 series BMW today and there totally rubbish  Aldi junk again


On a what 3 series?

And 12 miles to buy what?


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

They didn't have any in my local one /(

though at 6.45 I saw them loading some led torches into one of the racks, but no matter how much I tried to woo them they wouldn't let me have one 

**** teasers!!!  !!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought some of these the last time they were on sale. I'm not a great fan to be honest, although to their credit they have lasted quite well though. I only tend to use them for general cloth duty really, door shuts, wheels and engine bay etc. I also found that the seams failed the CD test as well. Not that absorbent either. Don't go and buy expecting top quality Euro, Sonus or Zaino type MF cloths. They are not in that league IMHO.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well to be realisitic they're never going to be Euro, Sonus or Zaino type MF for 2 quid a pop are they?

Oh, and M4 DYN, don't 'thank' me when I'm pulling you up on something - it only serves to wind me up!


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Got a couple of the led torches today...where is the thread about them as I couldn't see it


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Viper said:


> Well to be realisitic they're never going to be Euro, Sonus or Zaino type MF for 2 quid a pop are they?


Good point well put :thumb: but for two pounds a pop I at least expect the seams to pass the CD test :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

are they the same seams as the ones pictured earlier?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Good point well put :thumb: but for two pounds a pop I at least expect the seams to pass the CD test :thumb:


Granted that is disappointing they don't (not had mine out of the packet yet, so I've yet to make a judgement on them). Mind you, they are meant for using on people though, not cars, so perhaps we're expecting a little too much from them?


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

I have 10 of these as well as the aldi ones , I also have the uber ones from serious performance, but you will not find better quality and thickness at a better price anywhere . I have had the 10 from xsstock for 3 years and they wash like new .
http://www.xs-stock.co.uk/products/...re-microfiber-magic-cloths-dusters-green.html


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Viper said:


> Well to be realisitic they're never going to be Euro, Sonus or Zaino type MF for 2 quid a pop are they?
> 
> Oh, and M4 DYN, don't 'thank' me when I'm pulling you up on something - it only serves to wind me up!


valid point and i was only having mines :speechles

and what thanks did i do for you pulling me up???


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Used one of mine for the first time yesterday and thought it was pretty good actually - soft and very absorbant. Just shows you that often you need to try something for yourself rather than going on what's said on t'interweb


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So you would say these were good for buffing off wax etc Viper? I'm just going to have to try these myself I think.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

I bought 2 red one months ago 

I think there pretty good quality and absorbent, mine also passed the CD test

Looks like im probably too late for more seeing as this is an old post now 

but will try on my way past tonight, just in case :thumb:


----------

